

Being a one in a world full of zeros - Ultrapreneur

it was best said in "Antitrust".. in this business you're either a one or a zero.. alive or dead. <p>if you're an entrepreneur at what point do you give up on an idea? when you see a site that's similar to yours? or when money becomes an issue?<p>share your thoughts...
======
german
In my opinion seeing a site similar to yours its called competition, and may
not be a problem. It's all about being the best in that field, or the most
known, it's almost impossible to be the only one doing any kind of business,
so if you see a similar site just try to make yours much better. Money will
always be an issue, think about your business as an investment. There may be a
lot of reasons for giving up on (or maybe changing) your project:

If people just don't like it at all, or no one uses your product or service
maybe you have to start thinking about it.

If you are confident about your idea and passionate about your business, you
should never give up because of competitors or money issues.

------
aston
Antitrust is one of the best spoofs of the software world I've ever seen. That
they were shooting for something serious makes it even more hilarious.

